# Samba init_iconv problem [solved]

## tam

I'm running an Opteron Samba server (ver samba-3.0.22-r3). That's what I get when I type smbstatus

```
serv5 samba # smbstatus

init_iconv: Conversion from UTF-16LE to 1255 not supported

init_iconv: Attempting to replace with conversion from UTF-16LE to ASCII

init_iconv: Conversion from UTF-8 to 1255 not supported

init_iconv: Attempting to replace with conversion from ASCII to ASCII

init_iconv: Conversion from UTF-8 to 1255 not supported

init_iconv: Attempting to replace with conversion from ASCII to ASCII

init_iconv: Conversion from 1255 to UTF-16LE not supported

init_iconv: Attempting to replace with conversion from ASCII to UTF-16LE

init_iconv: Conversion from 1255 to UTF-8 not supported

init_iconv: Attempting to replace with conversion from ASCII to ASCII

init_iconv: Conversion from 1255 to UTF-8 not supported

[...]

```

Something wrong with init_iconv?

```
[ebuild   R   ] net-fs/samba-3.0.22-r3  USE="cups pam python readline syslog -acl -async -automount -doc -examples -kerberos -ldap -ldapsam -libclamav -mysql -oav -postgres -quotas (-selinux) -swat -winbind -xml" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/libiconv-0  0 kB

```

----------

## Will Scarlet

I'm not running on an Opteron.  But I am running on an Athalon 64 x2, which is similar.  Anyway, I'm not experiencing this problem when I do run Samba on my machine (Did some testing to make sure). 

I did some searching on Google and found this:

http://lists.samba.org/archive/samba/2004-August/090545.html

It's about a Solaris install, but contains the exact error.

Anyway, from what I gathered, someone please correct me if I'm wrong, iconv is provided by glibc.  Maybe it's just a matter of you re-emerging some packages like gettext, glibc, and samba.  Or possibly a use flag like nls which is in gettext and glibc.

Hope this helps...   :Wink: 

----------

## tam

I did already re-emerge gettext, libiconv, samba and glibc. Also, I have done a complete --newuse emerge and a revdep-rebuild.

No changes.

----------

## Will Scarlet

I have done further research.  It only leaves two possibilities:1.  glibc does not have your locales properly installed and/or configured 

2.  samba is not configured correctly.Could you:1.  check in /usr/lib64/gconv to verify that  CP1255.so, UTF-16.so, and UNICODE.so files exist.

2.  post your smb.conf file

Thanks...   :Wink: 

----------

## tam

 *Will Scarlet wrote:*   

> samba is not configured correctly

 

Yep. I have removed dos charset 1255 and now I get no more conversion errors.

Thank you VERY much for  your help, Will.

----------

## Will Scarlet

Never a problem...   :Wink: 

----------

